# How long after gelding is a colt "safe"



## Gingernags (30 May 2007)

How many weeks should you wait before letting a recently cut colt go out with mares?

I know of one that was cut about 6 weeks ago and is out with mares now, and is happily covering them (?!) and seemingly "doing the business" but if he's been out with them a while (ie less than 6 weeks) - is there a risk he could have still got one in foal?

Have never needed to ask the question as I've never had geldings - but just curious!!


----------



## Amazona (30 May 2007)

It is quite possible, some say it would work but only on the first covering or that the gelding was not completed correctly.
      I have run a stud for years and would not have turned a colt out that still had the urge ...shall we say!!?


----------



## sallyf (30 May 2007)

He would be fertile while he still had any reserves of sperm tucked away in any tubes or pipes.
That said whatever resrves he might have would only live so long so once dead he would be infertile.


----------



## Gingernags (30 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
He would be fertile while he still had any reserves of sperm tucked away in any tubes or pipes.
That said whatever resrves he might have would only live so long so once dead he would be infertile. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, thats what I was thinking... if it is six weeks to make sure all his little swimmers ain't swimming no more, they might have been a weeee bit hasty putting him in with mares... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





That might be interesting in 11 months time!!!


----------



## severnmiles (30 May 2007)

At the stud I used to work at the vet said two weeks and you should be fine to mix with mares.  

Just because they look as though they are doing the business doesn't mean anything is happening.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (30 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
At the stud I used to work at the vet said two weeks and you should be fine to mix with mares.  

Just because they look as though they are doing the business doesn't mean anything is happening. 

[/ QUOTE ]

When Lukey first came home(about 3 weeks post gelding) he was caught mounting SWUO several times(the little strumpet just stood there and let him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) but I'm pretty sure he was 'safe'.....


----------



## AndyPandy (31 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
At the stud I used to work at the vet said two weeks and you should be fine to mix with mares. 

[/ QUOTE ]

There have been documented cases of geldings covering and settling mares up to five weeks after castration. However, none, as far as I am aware after six weeks.

Jamie


----------



## sallyf (31 May 2007)

I actually would have thought six weeks as that is the regeneration period for sperm .
So would say that what is left would be dead after that period.


----------



## AndyPandy (31 May 2007)

6x7=42 days. Sperm are produced over a 57 day period, followed by a 10-12 day transport process through epididymis totalling 69 days. This is not the important factor to take into account however, as only sperm cells which have completed their maturation could pose a threat in a gelded horse. Sperm cells (mature ones) can be stored in post-testicular ducts for 3-5 weeks. And it is these ones that could potentially produce a pregnancy. After this mature sperm cells will have been destroyed/recycled.


----------



## henryhorn (31 May 2007)

We have always been advised to wait two months, but ours tend to get done before they are rampant anyway, so can go straight back with others right away.


----------



## sallyf (31 May 2007)

Sorry i dont spend my days buried in a book looking for technical quotes.
Just trying to offer some practical advice based on common sense.
As we all know though semen from differant stallion survives for differant lengths of time hence some need flushing every couple of days before covering and some never need flushing from year to year.
So in reality who actually knows.
I just based my 42 day theory on the one that supplement manufacturers use which is to introduce a new supplement 42 days before you want to see results in a stallion semen obviously incorrectly.
Probably all a load of crap and i will go back and crawl under my stone now.
Perphaps we should turn this into the world equestrian breeding services forum.


----------



## AndyPandy (31 May 2007)

Which supplement is that, out of interest? The 42 day quote from them is certainly wrong, as far as I know. No need to take it personally Sally, just passing on what I know, same as anyone does. It has absolutely nothing to do with the company you mentioned. My interest here is purely academic and to improve my understandin/knowledge of breeders and breeding. Let's not get silly and childish in the lovely new forum.


----------



## Gingernags (31 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
We have always been advised to wait two months, but ours tend to get done before they are rampant anyway, so can go straight back with others right away. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think this is your average 6 month old colt either, I'm pretty sure he's 2 or 3 years but I could be wrong, as I say, was discussing with a friend and its where she is...


----------



## AndyPandy (31 May 2007)

I'd guess then that 6 weeks is a pretty safe bet. If you wanted to be absolutely certain then  maybe 8-10 weeks would have been the safest bet. Like I said earlier though, as far as I know there have not been any documented cases of geldings covering and settling mares more than about 6 weeks after gelding. Don't worry


----------



## Gingernags (31 May 2007)

I'm not worried... is it terrible that I'm amused as I think it sounds like its only 4-5 weeks after, if that, and I think it was a bit risky doing it that soon!

Curiosity really.  The friend had mentioned it and pretty much been laughed at for being silly, whereas I thought, like her, it was a bit soon to be definate that he was safe...


----------



## Tia (31 May 2007)

Personally I would leave it about 2-3 months before re-introducing with mares.   Yes there is a definite risk that he could have covered one or more of them.


----------



## magic104 (1 June 2007)

I checked with my vet when I enquired for the colt &amp; he believes 6-8wks is fine.


----------



## xcalibur71 (1 June 2011)

My vet told me 4 weeks


----------



## Ladylina83 (1 June 2011)

My gelding cert  says 4-6 weeks, I'll be waiting longer than that though as he's going back in with his own Mother - now that would be bad !!! ;-0


----------



## luckilotti (2 June 2011)

DAMMMMMMM !!! 
My vet said 10 days when i asked as i said i believed it was 6 weeks!  He said 10 days and he'll be fine... he went back out after 2 weeks.....

hes out with a gelding (who obviously wont be getting pregnant)
an older retired broodmare
.... and a rising 3 year old filly who he loves...... 

Now i am worried!


----------

